# Custom background for Billy



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hiya. 

I'm in the process of making a custom background for Billy my little Rankin Dragon. He's actually already living in the viv as i never gave any of this a thought before i got him. Its going to be a little awkward and obviously i'm going to allow LOADSSSSS of time before i actually put it in cuz i want to make sure all the fumes have gone. 
Anyway, this is what i've got so far. It's going to be an ongoing project so i'll update when i get new things done. Going to hopefully start the first layer of grout tomorrow. 

This is Billy supervising me. He obviously wants to make sure i'm doing a good job :lol2: I Just hope he approves. Ignore the alcohol, it's...erm...Billys :whistling2:










Basic background with ridges and bumps









I then done the sides pretty much the same and added a platform with steps. I also cut out a circle in the platfrom (not all the way through) for the mealworm dish. Should be almost flush, but sticking out enough so i can get the dish out. 









Next i added platforms along the back that billy can go along. I attached these by using plenty of Wickes version of No Nails, and cocktail sticks which act as dowels. As you can see....lot of mess :bash:









Then, i got Billy out the viv for a bit to make sure everthing fits before i start grouting. I had to make a couple of slight adjustments because the lights were too close. 









Made all the little adjustment and glued both sides and platform to the back. 









I also made a few stepping stones and a big piece to put the water bowl on as i'm fed up of getting sand everywhere when i take it out. I might not even use the stepping stones but cant hurt to make them. 









So, now i've just got to wait for the glue to set then i can start my first layer of grout. I'm going to do a watery coat first just to seal everything, then a few thick layers to make it tough and get in all the little bits. 

Just incase anyone wants to know, i got the polystenre from B&Q. It was 50mm thick and i think around £3.50 a sheet. I bought two and was enough for me. I used a knife with a serated edge to cut it all, and i got plenty of blisters :cussing:
I used Wickes Forget Nails, and Homebase Easy Nails Interior Adhesive. These are good because they're cheap but they're not an instant grab, so you need to hold it and leave it for a while before it will set. I'm going to use UniBond Floor Tile Grout which is waterproof and anti-mold. (my dad had almost a full bag lying around in his garage, it happened to jump in my car when he wasn't looking :whistling2: )










Not sure what varnish or colour paint i'm going to use yet, any suggestions?? 
Anyway, i'll update when i can. feel free to offer any tips and i'll answer any questions if i can. 
Thanks for reading :2thumb:

Sam.


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Looking good :2thumb:

I just used b and q's own, matt floor varnish. It did the job for me :2thumb:

Colour was one thing that I wasn't sure about as well, but the fake rock in my background poster was orange-y, so that's what I went with.

Since they are desserty lizards, what about some light brown/beige colours?


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thankyou  

I'll check that out next time i'm in b&q, thanks for the tip. 

I think I may have seen your thread. Been looking at loads for inspiration. Every one I've seen have been amazing. Yeah I think I'm going to go for some browns. Maybe a medium-light brown, with either lighter or darker dry brushing. What do you think?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking good Sam!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Just a point, are you planning to seal it after you have grouted? If not that anti mould might be a problem. Fungicides can be harmful to reps.


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

When you say seal it, do you mean varnish?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Nix said:


> Just a point, are you planning to seal it after you have grouted? If not that anti mould might be a problem. Fungicides can be harmful to reps.


he asked for suggestions on which varnish to use to seal it, so i'm guessing he is




sam1014 said:


> When you say seal it, do you mean varnish?


yeah,


BTW looks awesome: victory:


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> he asked for suggestions on which varnish to use to seal it, so i'm guessing he is


'He' is actually a 'she' (last time I checked anyway) :lol2:

But yeah, I'm definitely going to varnish it. 
Ideally, once it's fitted in the viv I'm going to want to be able to silicon around the top, just incase there are any gaps. I'm guessing I'm not going to be able to do this with Billy in the viv though cuz in guessing all silicones emit fumes. Or are there any safe ones to use?? 
Also, what's the best way to attach the background to the viv to secure it? I think I read someone used Velcro. Would that work?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

sam1014 said:


> 'He' is actually a 'she' (last time I checked anyway) :lol2:


my bad........but you dont sound too sure:whistling2:



sam1014 said:


> But yeah, I'm definitely going to varnish it.
> Ideally, once it's fitted in the viv I'm going to want to be able to silicon around the top, just incase there are any gaps.
> it'll stop crix getting down those gaps too,
> 
> ...


hope that helps: victory:


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

looking good so far


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice ch4dg. I'll end up just using no nails type stuff. Although, I seen some polyfiller in a tube which is meant to be quick drying. Would this be ok to use? or would it give off more fumes?


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

Done the first layer of grout the other day. Heres how it looks. I'm quite liking the colour.Cant decide if i want to keep it a stoney colour or go for a medium brown, or sandy colour. hmmmmm. 










I got in a right mess doing this cuz i made it quite watery but then it kept splashing everywhere. Even went up the walls....wasn't me :whistling2:


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Update:*

Finished grouting now. Done 4 layers, the first was quite runny, the second and third normal (filled in all little gaps that i didnt want) and the last layer runny again. Its give such a nice rough texture but i'm guessing the paint and varnish will probably get rid of that. Thinking of painting it a sandy colour, and dry brushing using a darker colour. Also thinking about doing the platform and perhaps the ledges a different shade of colour. What do you think? 

Anyway, here's a few pics of how it looks at the moment. Any suggestions welcome. 





































Great texture. I'm going to put sand in the varnish so hopefully i can get a similar effect


----------



## joe_houghton (Jun 12, 2011)

Looking really good!


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

I was wondering if dusting the drying varnish with repti safe sands would give this effect as well. The last layer of varnish. Anyone know?


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

That's what I'm planning on doing. It gives it grip and texture.


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah I just wonder about cleaning.....? Might make it hard to clean, and if the sand comes away how easy will it be to maintain?


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

sand does work within reason, get matt varnish, or itll be shiny and look rubbish, trust me ive done it its a horrible feeling after hours of work! lol!

if you add a light layer of sand on ur second to last layer then make a sand/varnish mix in a little tub or something, hardly any sand again in this mix then lightly brush it over thats how i do it and it works a treat, sand does come off to a certain extent but once you brush it down with a dry brush when its finished and dried its not too bad


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the tips  i'm going to try some different style out on some little bits first to see what gives the best result before i do my big models.


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Update*

Taken me a while, but it's almost finished!!! 
I've got one more layer of varnish to put on and then I think it's all done. Will just need to leave it to fully dry for a few days. 

Just an update of what ive done since my last post. 
I done 3 or 4 layers of grout (actually can't remember) with them all be quite runny, apart from the second coat which was thick and got in all the little holes etc. 
I did consider leaving it a grey/stone colour but then decided I wanted a bit more colour. 
I've painted it brown as you can see, and dry brushed it with a light colour. I did originally paint it all a light colour, then dry brushed with a dark colour but I didnt like it at all, so I done it this way instead. 
I've put sand in the second layer of varnish to give it some texture. Going to do the last layer of varnish in the next couple of days. 
Then....moment of truth....will it actually fit perfectly in the viv, I bloody hope so lol. 

Anyway, heres what it looks like now. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

does nobody like it? *cries*


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

sam1014 said:


> does nobody like it? *cries*


I do!


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

i think its awesome well done! if i had the patience (and skill) i'd do one myself!


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks :2thumb:
Should be fitting it into the viv on wednesday hopefully. Can't wait!!


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Finished!!!*

Billy's fake rock background is now complete. He seems to love it. He was like a kid in a playground when I first put it in. He's been making me a little nervous though cuz he's fell off the ledges a couple of times. I suppose he'll get used to them soon. 
Anyway, he's the finished product all fitted. Hope you like it. 
A special background for my special little boy


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

looks ace mate! very impressed, im sure billy will soon get used to it


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

very nice, looks really natural, you've done a good job there mate. :2thumb:
Does he have Spine deformity or something? or is it just the angle of the picture?


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah he's got a form of MBD which he got from birth. He's my special little boy


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

that looks brilliant


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

what sort of sand are you using? it looks almost like Play-Doh:lol2:


----------



## Rach83 (Aug 29, 2011)

sam1014 said:


> Billy's fake rock background is now complete. He seems to love it. He was like a kid in a playground when I first put it in. He's been making me a little nervous though cuz he's fell off the ledges a couple of times. I suppose he'll get used to them soon.
> Anyway, he's the finished product all fitted. Hope you like it.
> A special background for my special little boy
> 
> ...


Love it! :2thumb: I started my first fake background today, hopefully will have a thread up tomorrow once I've got a bit more done


----------

